# Amount and/or Complexity of Data



## efuhrmann (Dec 8, 2009)

A provider asked me today if this scenario=2 or 3 points:  patient comes in with respiratory problem and he orders a chest xray and come back(same day) and they will review the film together.  He personally reviews(and documents) the CXR and discusses with the patient.  Does he "get" 3 for ordering and visualizing the image?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 8, 2009)

Elizabeth,

Depending on who you ask...you may get different answers. 

I do not allow extra credit for direct visualization/indepedent interp of labs or radiology when we are* billing *for the *global component*. The payment for the interp is captured in the professional component of the lab or xray.  Now...I DO allow direct visualization/independent interp when my neurosurgeons (for example) receive a CD and provide an independent interp of their "findings" since we are not billing for the MRI. Of course, they thoroughly document their "findings" through the independent/visualization process.

I do have to add that I have attended a couple of E/M/Auditing seminars conducted by the AAPC and this was also the representatives view.  Personally, I feel like it's "double dipping" when allowing credit for the independent vis. if you're already being compensated for the global component.  With that being said, I have written my carrier for their view but remain firm on my opinion until proven otherwise by my carrier.


----------

